# Gaggia Manual Service



## Tony Smith (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi

Does anyone have contact details for Mark at Gaggia Manual Service in Lancashire?

He helped me out a few years ago and I have another problem with a Gaggia Classic.

Regards Tony


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

First result of search
https://www.gaggiamanualservice.com/
Think the contact me link is what your after


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Or just PM @gaggiamanualservice.com here. Looks like he last visited the site a couple of days ago.


----------



## Tony Smith (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

@gaggiamanualservice.com


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> @gaggiamanualservice.com


Thanks. Not sure why my mention didn't work.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Thanks. Not sure why my mention didn't work.


 I'm not, but I've found if I type a name and get it wrong and then type again it gets the platform all confused and doesn't bother trying to link.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, sorry not been on a while. Email me [email protected] Will help you.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@Tony Smith


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

@Tony Smith


----------

